# Walking your GS



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

So for the last few months, Titan and I have made it mandatory to go on dailywalks – rain or shine (no more than an hour). Unfortunately, every other day, he is on a harness and a leash, and we are walking on the shoulder of the road, so there is no time for him to unleash and let loose. However, I do alternate our walks by going to our local school yard (every other day), where I can unleash him so that he can run as fast as he like. But my question to you is an hour of exercise good enough? I do not have a fenced in yard so leaving him out by himself is unquestionable. When I take him out to potty, I do allow him to run back and forth in are yard (supervised), but I even know that little time in the yard is not good enough for a GS to unwind, so that is why I am asking is a hour good enough. I tried putting him on a treadmill but that is definitely a no-go! Any advice would help?


----------



## der-schweinestall (Apr 26, 2016)

KillRbee18 said:


> So for the last few months, Titan and I have made it mandatory to go on dailywalks – rain or shine (no more than an hour). Unfortunately, every other day, he is on a harness and a leash, and we are walking on the shoulder of the road, so there is no time for him to unleash and let loose. However, I do alternate our walks by going to our local school yard (every other day), where I can unleash him so that he can run as fast as he like. But my question to you is an hour of exercise good enough? I do not have a fenced in yard so leaving him out by himself is unquestionable. When I take him out to potty, I do allow him to run back and forth in are yard (supervised), but I even know that little time in the yard is not good enough for a GS to unwind, so that is why I am asking is a hour good enough. I tried putting him on a treadmill but that is definitely a no-go! Any advice would help?


 


Here in Germany, we take big dogs at the bike. No idea, if Americans use a bike 
This allows the dog to run faster on leash. For this, the dog should be healthy and older than 15 months. Of course you have to start very slowly.
Here in Germany it is also necessary for the "Körung" (I don´t know the english word) . The dog has to run 20 km at the bike. This is called the "Ausdauerprüfung". 
Maybe this could be a possibility for you to let your dog run a bit more.
I take our dogs for a run 5 times a week and at the weekend we hike.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Depends on the individual dog.If he's not super restless and driving you nuts then he's getting what he needs already.If there's an interesting woodlot or field nearby where he can be on a long line and wander a little and sniff around that wears them out pretty well too.Using all of their senses to decipher all of the critter scents and trails.


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

der-schweinestall said:


> Here in Germany, we take big dogs at the bike. No idea, if Americans use a bike
> This allows the dog to run faster on leash. For this, the dog should be healthy and older than 15 months. Of course you have to start very slowly.
> Here in Germany it is also necessary for the "Körung" (I don´t know the english word) . The dog has to run 20 km at the bike. This is called the "Ausdauerprüfung".
> Maybe this could be a possibility for you to let your dog run a bit more.
> I take our dogs for a run 5 times a week and at the weekend we hike.



Der-Schweinestall,
Thank you for the reply, however, believe it or not, I have used a bike on a old logging road with him, but I noticed that at the .5 mile mark, he was limping, so when I stopped to take a look at why he was limping I notice it was because he tore his front pad. After that, we managed to walk back to the truck. I had to pick him up and put him in my truck because the pain seemed unbearable. In fact, I carried him into our home so that his injury wouldn't get infected. When I could lay him down in his bed, I cleaned out his wound. I stopped ridding the bike because I felt that I may have over done it and I do not want to re-injure another tore pad. Maybe I should go slower and have him trot along side of me????


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> Depends on the individual dog.If he's not super restless and driving you nuts then he's getting what he needs already.If there's an interesting woodlot or field nearby where he can be on a long line and wander a little and sniff around that wears them out pretty well too.Using all of their senses to decipher all of the critter scents and trails.


Dogma13,
You are so right, I do noticed that after we go for a walk (when he's able to run free), and after he has had a bowl of water and his favorite snack (can of Vienna Sausages), -- he's much relaxed. In fact, he usually finds his comfy spot in one of our rooms and lay down until it is time for him to go potty....


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

KillRbee18 said:


> Der-Schweinestall,
> Thank you for the reply, however, believe it or not, I have used a bike on a old logging road with him, but I noticed that at the .5 mile mark, he was limping, so when I stopped to take a look at why he was limping I notice it was because he tore his front pad. After that, we managed to walk back to the truck. I had to pick him up and put him in my truck because the pain seemed unbearable. In fact, I carried him into our home so that his injury wouldn't get infected. When I could lay him down in his bed, I cleaned out his wound. I stopped ridding the bike because I felt that I may have over done it and I do not want to re-injure another tore pad. Maybe I should go slower and have him trot along side of me????


If you are riding a bike, a trot is fine. Sounds like he tore it from hitting something. How old is Titan? An hour leashed walk is not exercise. Maybe get a chuckit?


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> If you are riding a bike, a trot is fine. Sounds like he tore it from hitting something. How old is Titan? An hour leashed walk is not exercise. Maybe get a chuckit?


He'll be three this coming Mar. I don't know what a chuckit is but when I am done typing this message I plan on goggling it. thank you!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

KillRbee18 said:


> He'll be three this coming Mar. I don't know what a chuckit is but when I am done typing this message I plan on goggling it. thank you!


Ball on a launcher. You can do two ball fetch to really get him moving.


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> If you are riding a bike, a trot is fine. Sounds like he tore it from hitting something. How old is Titan? An hour leashed walk is not exercise. Maybe get a chuckit?


I see what it is now, and it is a "no go" -- he doesn't fetch. What I usually do is throw a big stick, however he'll chase it down and plop himself down to start chewing on it. Most of the time, I have to pull it from his jaws and throw it again --- I should have gotten a cat (LOL)!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Lol. Definitely give biking another try. Off leash is great for him. Even just walking in the woods. I'm sure you notice the huge difference in movement from being on a leash to being off leash.


----------



## der-schweinestall (Apr 26, 2016)

KillRbee18 said:


> Der-Schweinestall,
> Thank you for the reply, however, believe it or not, I have used a bike on a old logging road with him, but I noticed that at the .5 mile mark, he was limping, so when I stopped to take a look at why he was limping I notice it was because he tore his front pad. After that, we managed to walk back to the truck. I had to pick him up and put him in my truck because the pain seemed unbearable. In fact, I carried him into our home so that his injury wouldn't get infected. When I could lay him down in his bed, I cleaned out his wound. I stopped ridding the bike because I felt that I may have over done it and I do not want to re-injure another tore pad. Maybe I should go slower and have him trot along side of me????


Did you drive 5 miles for the first time? That would be too long. You have to start really slowly. Maybe 10 minutes in trot for the first time.
Nose work could also be a good activity. It is great to do it in house. Hide dog treats and let your dog search them. Nose work makes the dog happy and tired. German Shepherds love that.


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> Lol. Definitely give biking another try. Off leash is great for him. Even just walking in the woods. I'm sure you notice the huge difference in movement from being on a leash to being off leash.


I do --- I truly wish I could do more with him. He is one **** of a friend (my furry son).


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

der-schweinestall said:


> Did you drive 5 miles for the first time? That would be too long. You have to start really slowly. Maybe 10 minutes in trot for the first time.
> Nose work could also be a good activity. It is great to do it in house. Hide dog treats and let your dog search them. Nose work makes the dog happy and tired. German Shepherds love that.



No it wasn't 5 miles but a 1/2 of a mile. Ooooooh I like the dog search game --- I'll have to try that out tonight --- thank you!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I see you live in Washington state. There must be a lot of water there. Have you tried swimming your dog? Not now but when it is less cold. If he won't fetch you could use the two stick method. Throw that favorite stick in the water, he swims to get it and just as he come ashore throw the other one.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/676402-canis-aquaticus.html


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I see you live in Washington state. There must be a lot of water there. Have you tried swimming your dog? Not now but when it is less cold. If he won't fetch you could use the two stick method. Throw that favorite stick in the water, he swims to get it and just as he come ashore throw the other one.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/676402-canis-aquaticus.html


You are right and he does like to swim, I totally forgot that swimming would do him good. When the summer comes around and it is hot out I will have to plan to make a trip to the local lake to go swimming --- thank you!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I see you live in Washington state. There must be a lot of water there. Have you tried swimming your dog? Not now but when it is less cold. If he won't fetch you could use the two stick method. Throw that favorite stick in the water, he swims to get it and just as he come ashore throw the other one.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/676402-canis-aquaticus.html


I agree. Shepherds love water. Me and my previous GSD lived in a camper on the river. I couldn't hardly keep himout of it. He felt his mission in life was to keep the geese away.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

German Shepherds have a high cold tolerance. You might not have to wait until next summer. Just bring a towel and rub him down. They love that too.


----------

